# anyone know of Olympia WA SQUATS?



## Deleted member 21288 (Mar 23, 2020)

Anybody know of any active squats in olympia?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2020)

i haven't lived there in years, but there used to be the old olympia brewery. i heard they're renovating that though. there's still an old brick factory building down by the river not far from there though, although it's suspiciously clean.

i'd say given the time of year if you're looking to squat you're probably better off setting up a camp in the woods somewhere.


----------

